# Photoshop CS 2 und AMD 64



## Hardis (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

habe mir vor kurzem ein neues Bord (Asus A8V Deluxe) gekauft mit einen Amd 64 3000+

gleicher Speicher DDR 400 1GB.

Windows neu installiert. Wenn ich ich jetzt Photoshop starten und und das Registrierungsfenster wegklicke stürzt mein Rechner komplett ab und es kommt ein Bluescree mit der Meldung: PAGE FAULT IN NONPAGED AREA.

Im Bio kenne ich mich noch nicht so aus da es ein AMI BIOS ist und ich vorher immer AWARD BIOS hatte.

Kann mir da jemand bitte weiterhelfen.

Hardis


----------



## Alexander12 (28. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Hast du es schon Mal auf einem anderen Rechner probiert?
Alle sonstigen Treiber korrekt/überhaupt installiert.


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Hardis (28. Dezember 2005)

Ja das CS habe ich auf einen anderen Rechner schon installiert und daran liegt es nicht.

Ich kann nur vermuten es eine BIOS Einstellung ist aber ich finde sie nicht.


----------



## AndreG (5. Januar 2006)

Hi,

Es wird wahrscheinlich ein Ram Defekt sein. Nimm mal eine Raus und teste dann mal.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Hardis (5. Januar 2006)

Ja danke  jetzt wieder, habe windows neu installiert, da war wohl bei der installation was schiefgelaufen


----------



## Alexander12 (5. Januar 2006)

Hi.

Ja, die Platte platt machen hilft eigentlich immer - Ist halt so ne Notbremse.    


MfG Alexander12


----------

